# Post-pregnancy Stomach ?



## DawnMN26

Hello All

I was just thinking last night, i know it sounds a little vain, but i was just wondering what your stomachs were like after you gave birth? Did it go back to normal? Any really bad stretch marks? Loose, droppy skin? I was just wondering. Yes being a little vain!..


----------



## hayley1982

every women is different after a baby.some their stomache get no marks at all and bounces back flat.some get really bad stretch marks and comes kind of squishy and loose.

i cant really say much about mine as i had twins.i was prone to stretch marks before getting pg but had them all over my tummy but i was much bigger than the norm as of the twins.my tummy kinda dooped as i had a csection so it cut the muscle at bottom.got sort of like a little powch.the more stretch marks you get the more likely youll get loose skin.

try not to think about it et you are very early on.try and enjoy your pg you got awhile yet.you having just twins or more??


----------



## vineyard

It's not pretty! lol.


----------



## DawnMN26

Hayley, why were u more prone to stretch marks before pregnancy? Not sure if i understand that.

Vineyard, hahahah


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I had zero stretch marks with first full-term 9Ib child. Tummy was virtually back to normal within a fortnight of his birth. Then in twin pregnancy started with them at 28wks because by that point I was bigger than I had been at 40wks with a 9Iber!!!!

My nerves were damaged so my skin was numb due to over stretching - and now it is just awful - sorry. The skin, which was impossibly stretched and paper-thin is now hanging like a hound-dog's snout ;) My abdominal muscle is split and hasn't re-joined either - yuck! 

I don't think I came from a line of women who got stretch marks (and certainly never had before), and in normal circumstances I know I wouldn't have, but given I was stretched to an abnormal 24Ibs in weight with the twins, all hope was lost.

Ordinarily twins are around 5-6Ibs hun, a combined 10/11Ibs, plus placentas and sacs is probably more like 15Ibs. If yours stay that size you may well be fine. On the other hand, any larger and you may well get one or two tell tale marks ;) 

At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter so long as bubs are healthy - but I do sometimes cringe when hubby insists we have the light on, if you know what I mean? LOL xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Luckily mine is back to normal. It took a while & lots of sit ups & running but I got there! My boys only had a combined weight of about 7lbs so I didn't get too big x


----------



## DawnMN26

Lizzie, are u saying that you gained 24 lbs with the twins & that stretched u out? My gyno said i should gain about 45 lbs. Thats almost double what you gained. I don't think 24 lbs is alot of weight at all esp. with twins. hmmmmm???


----------



## doublemiracle

I'm only 7 weeks out but my stomach will definitely always have stretch marks and extra skin. My baby A was 7 lbs 5 oz and baby B was 6 lbs 6 oz so I had a lot of baby in my belly. I got pregnant at 20 so I thought I was going to have a hard time accepting my body post pregnancy but when I look at them every stretch mark and all that extra skin is well worth the gifts I have! Try not to worry to much about it while your pregnant. I suggest getting some cocoa butter for your tummy though, if you do start to get stretch marks it will help.


----------



## DawnMN26

Yeah i'm not too worried about my tummy, i just saw a picture the other day that was HORRIBLE!!!!!!! The end result is worth it!! And after pregnancy, if it really bothers me alot, I can always have it fixed with surgery! I was just wondering if all women get them.

I have a friend that had twins last year & didn't get 1 stretch mark or loose skin & now has a 6 pack! Could u imagine?


----------



## Twinminator

My tummy went back to pre-pregnancy shape within a month or so, didn't do anything in particular post pregnancy BUT I kept enviously fit throughout the pregnancy itself.

Not so this pregnancy, I'm dreading my post-pg body this time round! :nope: but that's the difference between priorities and responsibilities in first pregnancy when leisure time's your own and those of being a pregnant mother of toddlers, lol! :winkwink:


----------



## genies girl

i got a fair few stretch marks and i looked like a saggy empty bag afterwards, everything is starting to shrink back now but i dont think it will look the same again, but everyone is different so you may be lucky x


----------



## lizziedripping

DawnMN26 said:


> Lizzie, are u saying that you gained 24 lbs with the twins & that stretched u out? My gyno said i should gain about 45 lbs. Thats almost double what you gained. I don't think 24 lbs is alot of weight at all esp. with twins. hmmmmm???

Hi there. I gained around 34Ibs in total. 16Ibs was baby, around 4Ibs was placentas and 4Ibs water. I gained a stone of actual weight of my own. It is less than recommended, and I wasn't trying not to gain weight - consultant explained that the boys were very big (especially 9Iber) and was probably taking many of my calories - efficient placenta.

Pic of me at 35wks, had babies at 38 plus 2 :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0906.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## DawnMN26

OMG! wow what a belly izzy!! 
How did u work like that?
I can't imagine leaving the house like that, it looks very painful on ur back!
OUchhhhhh


----------



## vineyard

I worked out until 32 weeks. As mentioned before, I gained 42 lbs. But, I had 15 lbs of baby. I am 5 lbs below prepregnancy. I'm a skinny girl wtih a strange saggy belly and that's ok. 

Since we're sharing pics. This is at 36 weeks! Hence the reason for the saggy skin and stretch marks. lol.
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sherileigh

If it makes any of you twins mommies feel better, I just had one baby, and it was my first and looking at my stomach still makes me puke a little bit! lol. So I can't even imagine what it would've looked like with 2 babies, I'd need a wheelbarrow to carry it around in!! lol.


----------



## hayley1982

here is a page for you to look at.it will make you feel better about what to expect

https://theshapeofamother.com/


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Apart from three small and light stretch marks on the left side of my tummy that are barely noticeable unless you are looking really hard, I have nothing to complain about and have been extremely lucky. My tummy is shrinking fast and there are no real signs that I had twins. I used a lot of bio oil pre, during and post pregnancy, but I think a lot of it has to do with genetics (my mum doesn't have a single stretch mark on her body and her stomach is paper flat). I will put on a swimsuit today and post a picture on here.


----------



## lizziedripping

DawnMN26 said:


> OMG! wow what a belly izzy!!
> How did u work like that?
> I can't imagine leaving the house like that, it looks very painful on ur back!
> OUchhhhhh

I don't work Dawn - I'm a full-time Mum. I was on modified bed rest due to incompetent cervix and a cervical stitch, so moving wasn't an option - thus my back never really had to support the weight. As you can see, the bump looked ridiculous, whilst the rest of me looked the same as pre-pregnancy, it was weird :wacko::wacko:

I couldn't really stand for more than 10mins from around 18wks because I felt like the babies were falling out :wacko: Think that was more to do with it being a twin pregnancy, and large babies than the IC tho. It was very uncomfortable, and I had constant aches and pains - think my face says it all :haha:

I am an advocate of rest for twin ladies anyway, I'm sure I'd have gone into early labour without it. My uterus was massively over-distended after 28wks.

x


----------



## DawnMN26

OH wow!! So sorry u had such a bad pregnancy! Ur so lucky u don't have to work.
I hope i could go out on early disability!! I don't know how i'm gonna sit in my work chair for 8 hours with the bad pain i already have & its still early.

My job is the most boring job ever. I have 1 full week of work each month & 3 weeks of just sitting doing nothing! Its bad!!!!! Very boring!


----------



## lizziedripping

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Apart from three small and light stretch marks on the left side of my tummy that are barely noticeable unless you are looking really hard, I have nothing to complain about and have been extremely lucky. My tummy is shrinking fast and there are no real signs that I had twins. I used a lot of bio oil pre, during and post pregnancy, but I think a lot of it has to do with genetics (my mum doesn't have a single stretch mark on her body and her stomach is paper flat). I will put on a swimsuit today and post a picture on here.

I agree that genetics plays a huge part in normal pregnancy, (when some women get stretch marks from the get go, whilst others barely have a line), but I believe there is a critical point in a twin pregnancy when, regardless of genetics, the skin gets so stretched that it becomes damaged. If you go over that critical point, then good genes or no, your skin is stretched to breaking point and can't recover.

I had a 9Ib plus baby at 40wks and never so much as got a mark, roll of fat or lump to show for it :happydance: Similarly with the twins, up to 28/30wks there was nothing - a lovely smooth, mark-free bump. Then, like an over-ripe melon, it seemed to split, burst, mark, and tear - then all bets were off :nope:

My skin became numb, interspersed with stabbing pains which caused agony in those last few weeks. The area around my navel looked transparent, and grazed and bled if I caught my bump on anything!!! I think our skin is designed to stretch to a greater or lesser degree without any ill-effects (genes determining how well it does this). Beyond that and it is actually damaged beyond repair. According to my pregnancy history, this seems to happen once you grow beyond 12Ibs of baby weight. 

So ladies.......................the moral of my story? Grow 'em up to 12Ibs and you might not end up with "wrap-around" skin to spare :haha::winkwink:


----------



## _Vicky_

my stomach is fine - not a stretch mark at all. I am still carrying 28lbs on my pre preg weight so its a little rounder than I would like but I dont have any stretchies or loose skin at all. i gained 70lbs and carried the boys until 37+4 - hth 

Hang on will take a photo brb ..........


----------



## _Vicky_

here you go xx the reddish marks on the front one are from my trousers lol not stretch marks
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1376 (2).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 22









DSCN1390 (2).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DawnMN26

OMG VICKY!!! U r soooooooooooooo lucky!!!
I hope I get as lucky as you!! WOW, u gained 70 lbs. & not 1 stretch mark or loose skin? OMG, there is hope!!! I guess every woman is different!! Crossing my fingers!!
Thanks for the picture! U look great!!!!!!!

Just curious, did u do anything to help? Exercise, put cream on?
I heard none of the creams work, its just all BS.
Personal ?, u don't have to answer if u don't want to....how old r u??

Wow! I'm shocked, 70 lbs & carried to 37 weeks!
That is amazing!!


----------



## vineyard

Okay, here are my pics......

Bear in mind I am 5'7" and 124 lbs now. So, it's a bit out of place. It's also not as bad as I expected. I do have a 4 finger width separation of my abdominals.......

The protrusion is skin and also saggy stretched out abdominal muscles. There has been huge improvement since the girls were born but not sure how much more improvement I can get without surgery.
 



Attached Files:







100_0274.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 36









100_0275.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## DawnMN26

Oh vineyard, thats not that bad at all!
Yes, that could easily be fixed with surgery.


----------



## vineyard

DawnMN26 said:


> Oh vineyard, thats not that bad at all!
> Yes, that could easily be fixed with surgery.

It's hard to say but I don't think I really have stretch marks. There may be a couple but I did make it out without many. I have no belly button though which is wierd. lol.

Surgery may never happen. Costs a fortune and may not be money I ever have. : P


----------



## _Vicky_

DawnMN26 said:


> OMG VICKY!!! U r soooooooooooooo lucky!!!
> I hope I get as lucky as you!! WOW, u gained 70 lbs. & not 1 stretch mark or loose skin? OMG, there is hope!!! I guess every woman is different!! Crossing my fingers!!
> Thanks for the picture! U look great!!!!!!!
> 
> Just curious, did u do anything to help? Exercise, put cream on?
> I heard none of the creams work, its just all BS.
> Personal ?, u don't have to answer if u don't want to....how old r u??
> 
> Wow! I'm shocked, 70 lbs & carried to 37 weeks!
> That is amazing!!

hehe ohh you made my day!! Am eating salad for tea as I HAVE to shift the 28lbs before christmas and you gave me inspiration to carry on lol ok 

Just curious, did u do anything to help? Exercise, put cream on?
*Nope - nada i did buy some bio oil and cocoa butter but forgot to use it most of the time - makes fab handcream after LO's are here and you are washing your hands a million times a day though. I used to be a gym bunny every day before the boys and hand good stomach tone but nothing since having them (hence the 28lbns still)*
I heard none of the creams work, its just all BS.
Personal ?, u don't have to answer if u don't want to....how old r u??
*Not at all - I am now 37 was 36 when I had the boys.*

here is me pre preg in Aug 2008 so 9 months pre preg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs220.snc3/22755_250835592474_615397474_3433659_5165623_n.jpg

here is a pic of me three weeks before delivery so 35 weeks ish and 70lbs heavier lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs240.snc3/22755_250821547474_615397474_3433635_7324695_n.jpg


----------



## _Vicky_

vineyard said:


> Okay, here are my pics......
> 
> Bear in mind I am 5'7" and 124 lbs now. So, it's a bit out of place. It's also not as bad as I expected. I do have a 4 finger width separation of my abdominals.......
> 
> The protrusion is skin and also saggy stretched out abdominal muscles. There has been huge improvement since the girls were born but not sure how much more improvement I can get without surgery.

Jeez thats not bad at all considering what your body has been through - I did some research before having the boys and apparently it takes two years for skin to recover from all that stretching soooooo I was told not to do anything until the two years was up. HTH and WOW 124lbs!!!!! and 5'7 sod the loose skin that model proportions! (says me a dumpy 170 ISHlbs and 5'3 - JEALOUS)


----------



## DawnMN26

Vicky!
I'm glad that I made your day!! I would be all smiles too. Ok so ur my age! 
I thought maybe only teenagers come out of a pregnancy without a stretchmark or loose skin, but i guess not!! Lucky BIOTCH! hahahah

Yea Vicky, Vineyard is a little tiny model shape. I am 5'10" and 157 & started out at 147. 10lbs in 1st trimester, NOT happy! hahah


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh I piled on loads more than that in first tri - I think I was about 20lbs by then. Lots of it was due to the fact that I wasnt exercising but eating the same amount but lots was due to me just having to stuff my face!!! Not sure if I regret not being more careful or not - ask me this time next year if I have shifted the 28lbs lol 

ps I also had breast surgery due to mastitus when the boys were 9 weeks which meant I was more or less immobile for a good while before or after so really did nothing to assist the natural process.


----------



## DawnMN26

Oh wow! U gained 2x as much as me? Yes I too am alwayssss hungry, i can't take it! I"m sure u will be able to get rid of those 28lbs, it will take some time though, but it will happen. Like they say, it could take 2 years to get back to normal.....I don't exercise either & try not to stuff my face.

But like i said for someone who gained 70 lbs & doesn't have 1 trace of pregnancy, u should be very proud!! With or withouth the 28 lbs!!


----------



## genies girl

Vicky i am totally jelouse of your flat stomach , mind you i ajm sitting here eating m and m s :)


----------



## DawnMN26

hahaha right!! BIOTCH she is!
I am eating M&M's at the moment too! haha


----------



## _Vicky_

hahaha - am eating a banana lol but would kill for M&Ms


----------



## DawnMN26

Had a bananna this morning! hahahah
Be proud mama! Ur 1 lucky chick!


----------



## lizziedripping

Vicky, you and your tummy look fab hun - you are not in the least bit overweight.

Vineyard - your tummy looks just like mine - tho I do have more loose skin. Am I right in thinking your babies were larger? Over 6/7Ibs? I still think it's not the overall weight gained in pregnancy, but the combined size the twins that damages the tummy and skin. I didn't gain much weight at all, but the babies have left my stomach in a mess - this didn't happen in my first 2 pregnancies.

My tummy was just so massive in the last 6wks, it was bound to leave its mark. I'm seeing my surgeon Friday, so will let you know what he says. I'm having lots of pain around my navel, and lower back throbs like toothache becuase of it :(


----------



## vineyard

lizziedripping said:


> Vicky, you and your tummy look fab hun - you are not in the least bit overweight.
> 
> Vineyard - your tummy looks just like mine - tho I do have more loose skin. Am I right in thinking your babies were larger? Over 6/7Ibs? I still think it's not the overall weight gained in pregnancy, but the combined size the twins that damages the tummy and skin. I didn't gain much weight at all, but the babies have left my stomach in a mess - this didn't happen in my first 2 pregnancies.
> 
> My tummy was just so massive in the last 6wks, it was bound to leave its mark. I'm seeing my surgeon Friday, so will let you know what he says. I'm having lots of pain around my navel, and lower back throbs like toothache becuase of it :(

6 lbs 10 oz and 7 lbs 7 oz.


----------



## _Vicky_

ahhh yes that must be it - although i went to 37+4 they boys were 5lb4 and 5lb12


----------



## lizziedripping

_Vicky_ said:


> ahhh yes that must be it - although i went to 37+4 they boys were 5lb4 and 5lb12

That is a normal weight for twins, and I think more natural for mum - our skin does have a certain amount of "give", but not 16+Ibs worth :wacko:


----------



## Laura2919

Mine is awful and I am only 23! I have stretchmarks and its all saggy but I pull it all in and get on with it to be honest. I wont let it get me down. I know why I have it and my girls are far more important in my life that some stomach!


----------



## DawnMN26

Yes laura u r so right!
Worth every mark!


----------



## Nut_Shake

This was my belly on holiday in february of this year, 1 month before falling pregnant!! I really miss my flat stomach :( Although obviously i wouldnt change my belly of munchkins for anything. I just can't wait to get back into the gym again...

https://i51.tinypic.com/11u9r1v.jpg


----------



## DawnMN26

Nutshake, thanks for the before picture, but i was looking for after pictures!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh sorry, lol! I obv read it all wrong!!

I'm scared what my belly is going to look like afterwards... Will look at everyones posted pics on this thread now!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Well everyones comments and pics are very reassuring!! Maybe i'll get back into my bikini again at some point after all! xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Ok so this is me.



Photos not great as its really hard to take one of your own stomach! My boys were small, but just wanted to show that you can go back to normal (well almost!) Think it is down to luck though....oh and lots of moisturiser!


----------



## DawnMN26

wow! two bumps u too look great!!!
I guess its pure luck! hahah


----------



## vineyard

TwoBumps said:


> Ok so this is me.
> 
> View attachment 121467
> 
> 
> Photos not great as its really hard to take one of your own stomach! My boys were small, but just wanted to show that you can go back to normal (well almost!) Think it is down to luck though....oh and lots of moisturiser!

I wish. You look great! Did you look at my pic above? Did your belly ever look like that?


----------



## doublemiracle

Here is my belly 7 weeks out. My doctor told me that it will go down a lot over the next year. I will always have extra skin. Again I had very big twins in my belly so I'm not sure if this is typical. I'm also only 5foot 2inches tall so I think that made me stick out a lot. I will have to post a picture of my bump later. but here is the end result.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00142-20101001-1007.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG00143-20101001-1008.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## hayley1982

did you ladies look at the thread i put on here to look at??


----------



## lizziedripping

Ladies - a waist and "spare tyre" are normal after any pregnancy and can be gotten rid of with diet and excercise. What I am experiencing is different altogether, and directly related to larger babies. If you have up to 11/12Ibs of baby, then there is every chance you'll have the "normal" post-pregnancy tum which goes in time depending on your general build/diet and activity levels. If you have an abnormal amount of baby like me, then the split abdomen, and effectively a large hernia is the result in some cases. That is not fixable, and needs surgery to put right. It leaves the resultant rock hard bump around your navel (evident in vineyard and dm's pics). After my first pregnancy, I had a thicker waist which vanished within a month - that is achievable and the most likely outcome for most pregnant women - even those pregnant with twins. This abdominal problem after larger twins is not so easily fixed - but much less common. I was stretched to accomodate 16Ibs of baby exc. placentas and water - this is abnormal and our skin and muscles are not designed to stretch to that extent.

Remember, most twins are 5Ibs on average, a normal weight which your body and muscles can cope with - PLEASE don't be anxious about your post-pregnancy bodies, my resultant problems are not the norm.

*Vineyard and double miracle *- I saw my surgeon yesterday, and my tummy/overall build looks just like yours. He is happy to do surgery alongside a plastic surgeon colleague, because he says the hole is signficant and could feel my Aorta pulsing!!! It has no protection and is causing me considerable discomfort. If it makes you feel any better, he says he sees this problem in women who have had large babies/multiple pregnancies, but who have a slimmer build and the ligaments have been stretched to breaking point too quickly, where they were previously quite taught. 

The ligament damage is irreversible without surgery, whereas the over-stretched muscles can contract back again. If you are suffering physically as a result like me, then something CAN be done about it - but it does require surgery. He advised me against surgery if i am gonna have another pregnancy tho, because it is likely I would have 10Ib babies and therefore may undo the repair. x


----------



## TwoBumps

> I wish. You look great! Did you look at my pic above? Did your belly ever look like that?

No, my belly was quite wobbly for quite a while afterwards but I didn't have any excess skin. I guess my muscle stretched but weren't damaged so exercise sorted them out! My boys had a combined weight of only one of your girls though so I guess you had to stretch a lot more than me!


----------



## hayley1982

my 2 were a reasonable size born at 36+5 7lb3 and 6lb7


----------



## vineyard

lizziedripping said:


> Ladies - a waist and "spare tyre" are normal after any pregnancy and can be gotten rid of with diet and excercise. What I am experiencing is different altogether, and directly related to larger babies. If you have up to 11/12Ibs of baby, then there is every chance you'll have the "normal" post-pregnancy tum which goes in time depending on your general build/diet and activity levels. If you have an abnormal amount of baby like me, then the split abdomen, and effectively a large hernia is the result in some cases. That is not fixable, and needs surgery to put right. It leaves the resultant rock hard bump around your navel (evident in vineyard and dm's pics). After my first pregnancy, I had a thicker waist which vanished within a month - that is achievable and the most likely outcome for most pregnant women - even those pregnant with twins. This abdominal problem after larger twins is not so easily fixed - but much less common. I was stretched to accomodate 16Ibs of baby exc. placentas and water - this is abnormal and our skin and muscles are not designed to stretch to that extent.
> 
> Remember, most twins are 5Ibs on average, a normal weight which your body and muscles can cope with - PLEASE don't be anxious about your post-pregnancy bodies, my resultant problems are not the norm.
> 
> *Vineyard and double miracle *- I saw my surgeon yesterday, and my tummy/overall build looks just like yours. He is happy to do surgery alongside a plastic surgeon colleague, because he says the hole is signficant and could feel my Aorta pulsing!!! It has no protection and is causing me considerable discomfort. If it makes you feel any better, he says he sees this problem in women who have had large babies/multiple pregnancies, but who have a slimmer build and the ligaments have been stretched to breaking point too quickly, where they were previously quite taught.
> 
> The ligament damage is irreversible without surgery, whereas the over-stretched muscles can contract back again. If you are suffering physically as a result like me, then something CAN be done about it - but it does require surgery. He advised me against surgery if i am gonna have another pregnancy tho, because it is likely I would have 10Ib babies and therefore may undo the repair. x

In the US, the muscle repair would be considered cosmetic just like the excess skin removal. So, I can't afford it....


----------



## Jessa

I'm also worried about how my stomach is going to look afterwards. 

I'm 32w3d and am having triplets. Here's my 32 week bump video so you can see how big I am now.....and I'm still going......

https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/765308/20100929/140636.jpg

At our 30 week growth scan, the babies were measuring 3lb8oz, 3lb9oz, and 3lb13oz. Our next growth scan is at 34 weeks. Our doctor has said that at this point (32 weeks), he expects that all three babies are at least 4lb each. I've also got three placentas, all the fluid, etc.

lizziedripping, I'm not sure whether the surgery would be covered here in Canada if I required. I wouldn't be surprised that it is, as long as it's deemed medically necessary and not a cosmetic procedure.

I suppose the only thing to do is wait and see what happens. I'm going to continue to get bigger (doctor thinks we can make it a couple more weeks yet at least), so I'll continue to stretch.


----------



## lizziedripping

Jessa said:


> I'm also worried about how my stomach is going to look afterwards.
> 
> I'm 32w3d and am having triplets. Here's my 32 week bump video so you can see how big I am now.....and I'm still going......
> 
> https://media8.dropshots.com/photos/765308/20100929/140636.jpg
> 
> At our 30 week growth scan, the babies were measuring 3lb8oz, 3lb9oz, and 3lb13oz. Our next growth scan is at 34 weeks. Our doctor has said that at this point (32 weeks), he expects that all three babies are at least 4lb each.  I've also got three placentas, all the fluid, etc.
> 
> lizziedripping, I'm not sure whether the surgery would be covered here in Canada if I required. I wouldn't be surprised that it is, as long as it's deemed medically necessary and not a cosmetic procedure.
> 
> I suppose the only thing to do is wait and see what happens. I'm going to continue to get bigger (doctor thinks we can make it a couple more weeks yet at least), so I'll continue to stretch.

Hi jessa - you have so well to get to this point with triplets, and I would say it is better to go as far as possible for those bubbas :hugs: I didn't care about my ridiculous bump size, nor the complications after because I was so thrilled to have made it to 38wks - it really is better for the little ones hun.

You have approx 11Ibs of baby on board at the moment, and will probably have another 2Ibs by 36wks. You do have the extra placenta, but I reckon looking at your bump, you still have plenty of growing room without causing any damage to the ligaments. You have a big bump, but not yet outsized, and it is sitting nice and high. In the end you'll maybe have a total of 20Ibs of weight on board (very approximate), and for me, it wasn''t until i reached maybe 34wks plus that I really felt lots of skin-tearing sensations and obvious skin/muscle trouble. judging by the boys final size, I think this began to happen when they were around 8 and 6 1/2 Ibs - 14Ibs of baby weight. You'll probably have your babies just at that threshold hun (am I being at all reasuring? :wacko:)

Here is my 28wk bump when it was higher and I think a similar size and height to yours, followed by 38wk bump. If you notice, 38wk one has dropped and is putting most of the pressure and stretching around my navel. It grew and dropped at 29wks plus, but only really went beyond my skins/muscle stretching limit at 33/34wks. If you follow a similar pattern, then you should have another 3/4wks expansion before lasting damage occurs - hope I'm making sense? ;)

Vineyard - docs will do it here if it is medically causing problems - NHS don't do anything unless it is :winkwink: Are you physically struggling? Or is it just the look of it? x
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0909.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 24









28wks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## vineyard

Yes, the back pain is immense and there are days where I can hardly lift the girls. I also have a hernia so it hurts when I lay on my side. I can get the hernia repaired on insurance but not the abdominals. I may look at this closer but can't consider surgery until the girls are walking. I can't go with a lifting restriction right now!!


----------



## hayley1982

jessa-wow you got a neat little bump for triplets


----------



## Sherileigh

FYI, the surgery would be covered here (Canada), a friend of mine's abdominal muscles seperated when she was pregnant with her first and she had to wait until her 2nd and 3rd were done and then she got the surgery. It was free!!


----------



## DawnMN26

I wonder if i won't have the stretch marks & loose skin. I was always knows as a "freak of nature". Thats what my friends used to call me because total opposite things happen to me. haha

- I didn't get my period til i was 16
- I never had a cavity in my entire life.
- I used to eat to puke, in order to gain weight & drank weight gaining drinks
- I got the chicken pox at 30 years old.
- I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms besides cramps & back ache


There's more odd things, but i can't think of them right now!


----------

